# Do You Wear Kara?



## gurpiyar (Apr 9, 2010)

Do You Wear Sikh Kara? :khanda3: 

Sikh Kara Bracelet is an iron bracelet that binds the Sikh, who is wearing it, to God. The Sikh Kara is used to remind the Sikh to do the right deeds. The Sikh Kara is usually worn in the predominant hand so that the Sikh can see the Sikh Kara whenever he does anything. 

The Sikhs were commanded by Guru Gobind Singh at the Baisakhi Amrit Sanchar in 1699 to wear a iron slave bangle Sikh Symbol called a Sikh Kara at all times. This was one of five articles of faith, collectively called  Sikh Kakars that form the external visible sikh symbols to clearly and outwardly display ones commitment and dedication to the order (Hukam) of the tenth master and become a member of Khalsa. 

Do You Wear Sikh Kara? :khanda3:


----------



## Kulbirrose (Sep 29, 2014)

Wahe Guru Ji Ki Ka Khalsa, Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh
 I wear mine all the time.  I also recommend that it never be taken off.  Some friends ask me "Even when I go through Airport Checkpoints?"  Yes, even when you go through those security checkpoints.  Simply ask for a wand and a pat down, and they will oblige.  I have found them to be professional and polite.  Never take off your kara and other things like bracelets, necklace, rings; they could be stolen and no one will really care to do anything about thefts.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 29, 2014)

Is concern about theft the only reason you never take it off?


----------



## ActsOfGod (Sep 29, 2014)

These kind of unilateral statements ("Never take off your kara") tend to create a lot of consternation among people.

Kulbirrose ji, do you consider one K more important, or greater in value, than another?  Is there a hierarchy, with some K's being higher and others being of lower importance or value?

For example, what about your kirpan?  You will not be allowed through airport security if you are carrying your kirpan, therefore you have to remove it from your person and put it in checked baggage.

So by your statements, are you implying that the kara is more valuable than the kirpan?  If you remove your kirpan, then what is the issue with temporarily removing your kara?

In fact, going through airport security is always an opportunity to educate those who are screening you.  Like so many others, I'm no stranger to the "100% random screening".  I usually try to use this event to talk with the person performing the screening, and to impart some knowledge about Sikhs and Sikhi to that person.  Behind the uniform there is a person, and a soul.  If they are receptive, I usually explain what Sikhs believe, and the value system, about Naam Simran, kirtan, the three pillars of Sikhism, and how we live our lives.  I usually have less than 5 minutes, but sometimes (if there is no rush and they seem interested), they linger for a minute or two longer to hear more.  Then I shake their hand, thank them for performing their duty and job, and usually end with "God Bless."  Hopefully, they will be even more respectful to the next Sikh they see.  Maybe one day they will get curious and Google about it.  Maybe one day they will become a Sikh also.  Who knows what will happen in the future...

AoG


----------



## Kulbirrose (Sep 29, 2014)

Sat Nam, Ji- No, one K is not more important than the other;  I apologize if there was any misunderstanding.  You are correct, one cannot carry the kirpan through the security gate.  I do the same thing as you do  regarding educating the individual doing the screening, and they have always been interested and receptive, and by keeping the kara on it helps to explain Sikhism.  (By the way, I like it: "100% random screening")  However, it is not a good idea to take off the kara, glasses, jewelry, or any thing like that when going through screenings; such items have been stolen.  Safekeeping was my main intent; not causing consternation.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been wearing the same Kara since I was 13. Now, it can only come out if someone chops my hand. I feel good about this Kara being part of my body as an ang. 

As far as taking Karas off or putting them on has nothing to do with Gurmat. Many people wear multiple Karas and some are thicker than the others. If they go to a court, either in the US or in Canada, they are asked to take the thicker one/s off and leave them with the guard to be picked up later because in their minds, these can be used as weapons.

The reason I am saying this is because I was asked several times to do so, both in the US and in Canada when I used to wear multiple Karas.


----------

